# Nautilus Theme's ohne Gnome einstellen?[solved]

## LunX

Hi,

ich würde gerne das öde aussehen von Nautilus ändern nur leider bekomme ich kein Theme zum laufen.

Eine Option unter Nautilus zum wechseln finde ich nicht. Als WM benutze ich Fluxbox und habe kein Gnome installiert. Habe das Packet

x11-themes/nautilus-themes installiert. So nun habe ich hier und da gelesen das wenn man Gnome nicht benutzt man die Einstellungen in der gtkrc-2.0 vornehmen kann. Leider klappt das nicht so einfach evtl. hat einer ja ne gute Lösung für mich.

Gruß

LunxLast edited by LunX on Thu Mar 09, 2006 2:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Fuchs

Definiere "klappt nicht". 

Ich kann hier naemlich, unter Fluxbox, sowohl 

die icons, das gtk Design und die Toolbaricons

nur mit der gtkrc-2.0 einstellen...

Vielleicht interessiert Dich gtk-chtheme. 

(gab da noch was zweites, Name leider entfallen) 

Fuchs

----------

## LunX

Ja z.B die Icons werden nicht übernommen. Ich habe weiterhin diese blöden grauen Blätter. Muss ich noch nen Link erstellen zu den Themes die ich emerged habe? bzw. wo liegen die Themes & Icons? Das gk Design kann ich so erstellen.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## LunX

Musste noch die Verknüpfungen erstellen:

ln -s /usr/share/themes .themes

ln -s /usr/share/icons .icons

Danke für die Hilfe

Gruß

Lunx

----------

